# xml datenbanken



## noobster (4. Aug 2006)

ich habe schon festgestellt das java irgendwie nicht die beste sprache ist um xml daten zu verarbeiten zumindest wenn es um riesiege datenmengen geht.

Ich bin dann nachdem ich nach "embeded xml databases" gesucht hab auf dem link hier gelandet...

http://www.xml.com/pub/a/2003/10/22/embed.html

ich hab dann weiter gesucht aber leider nicht mehr viel gefunden, die kommentare in dem artikel da wiedersprechen teilweise dem was im artikel bezüglich performance geschrieben wird... gibts vielleicht ein aktuelles e-book über weitere aktuelle alternativen oder kennt einer gute links?

mfg


----------



## Roar (4. Aug 2006)

mit SAX geht das eigentlich ganz fix. mit DOM dauert das bei großen dateien immer lange, egal in welcher programmiersprache.

fall's dus noch nicht mit SAX versucht hast, probier's mal aus. ist jedenfalls simpler als ne xml datenbank dafür zu benutzen könnt ich mir denken.

edit: kleines tutorial dazu: http://java.sun.com/webservices/jaxp/dist/1.1/docs/tutorial/sax/index.html


----------



## noobster (4. Aug 2006)

hm ok, danke werd mir den link mal durchesen, damit wäre ein problem für eine anwendung gelöst.. anderes problem ist das allerdings wirklich bei einem anderen projekt, wo es zwar auch um recht grosse datenmengen geht, aber auch eine Datenbank brauche bzw. eine speicherung von recht vielen daten brauche und diese alle im xml-dokument-format bearbeiten möchte da ich die daten auch auch in anderen sprachen brauche.
ich gaube ich würde da probleme bekommen mit datei beschreiben und lesen wenn 3 user gleichzeitig daten ändern wollen oder?

mfg


----------



## Roar (4. Aug 2006)

noobster hat gesagt.:
			
		

> ich gaube ich würde da probleme bekommen mit datei beschreiben und lesen wenn 3 user gleichzeitig daten ändern wollen oder?


nicht mit einer xml datenbank :lol:
schau dir mal die an: http://xml.apache.org/xindice/


----------



## noobster (4. Aug 2006)

jau... die hatte ich mir auch schon angesehen diese und die eXist... scheinen die beaknntesten zu sein, eXist verspricht eine riesenperformancesteigerung mit dem neuen core.... gibts da irgendwo vergleiche, vor und nachteile von den beiden gegenübergestellt also von eXist und Xindece?


----------



## noobster (5. Aug 2006)

ich hab inzwischen den link hier noch gefunden...

ftp://ftp.kom.e-technik.tu-darmstadt.de/pub/papers/HJSS03-paper.pdf (PDF!)

es sind aber leider alles uralt versionen die da getestet wurden, hm


----------



## AlArenal (5. Aug 2006)

Wenn du nur noch zwei Kandidaten übrig hast, investierst du deine Zeit wohl besser in die Evaluierung als die Suche nach noch einem Test, der dir auch nur zeigt, wie das Ergebnis des Testszenarios aussieht, das ja nichts mit deinen Daten zu tun haben muss.


----------

